# Trailer hitches



## Melensdad

DAMN


----------



## Jim_S RIP

How true!


----------



## the old trucker

Sounds like you guys are getting Alzimers... Were they on your own vehicles ??


----------



## EastTexFrank

the old trucker said:


> Sounds like you guys are getting Alzimers... Were they on your own vehicles ??



Yup.  Done it countless times when taking the dogs out last thing at night.  

The worst one was when I took a dive over the trailing wheel of the bush hog.  Again, took the dogs out late at night and they got into a growling and barking match with something around the corner of the house.  I went running round to see what it was and tripped over the tail wheel because the tractor wasn't parked in its usual place.  Came to laying on my back, looking up at a beautiful starry sky with 2 dogs slobbering all over me.  I wasn't knocked unconscious but I was definitely woozy and my face was all scratched from bouncing off the driveway.  

Yea, it might be Alzheimer's.


----------



## jwstewar

Mine wasn't the trailer hitch, mine was the scraper blade on the back of the tractor. I had the blade on for something. Walked behind the tractor stepping over the blade to get there and turn the light on. Got what I needed, turned the light out, turned around, and WAM. On the ground. Cut my leg up pretty good. Hit my face on the back of the tractor, and then finally bounced off the concrete. I was sore from that one for awhile.


----------



## Melensdad

jwstewar said:


> Mine wasn't the trailer hitch, mine was the scraper blade on the back of the tractor...



Been there, done that.

Ditto just about every other implement too.


----------



## muleman RIP

Putting chains on the backhoe and turned around and whacked my head on the rear bucket. Just about knocked me out. Was on my knees for a few minutes till I could stand and stagger to the house. Did not worry about snow till the next day. Have afresh ding on my shin from the trailer hitch on the truck right now as well.


----------



## bczoom

From another thread where Muley just posted.


muleman said:


> 86 and 77% humidity has me hiding in the a/c the rest of the afternoon. They expect us to break 90 today and tomorrow then have a break for 2 days.



And in this thread.


muleman said:


> Putting chains on the backhoe and turned around and whacked my head on the rear bucket. Just about knocked me out. Was on my knees for a few minutes till I could stand and stagger to the house. Did not worry about snow till the next day.


Bill,

90° in one post and now you're talking about snow.

You may have a concussion from whacking your head on that bucket.  

Go see the doc.


----------



## snowstorm

Melensdad said:


> DAMN


----------



## EastTexFrank

snowstorm said:


> View attachment 73922



I'm not going to argue with that.


----------

